# Hoyt Clicker plate



## howardyudoing (Feb 22, 2011)

If you're pretty handy, you could make one!


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

True...but I consider that a last resort...


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Actually, it was available for $5 at Lancaster...
thanks anyway!


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I years past....I have called Hoyt and they sent it to me.


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

AAAAARRRRRGGGG!!!!
Lancaster sent me another medium....no good. 
I called Hoyt and they don't have one.

So I still need help. The clicker plate I need is 1-5/8" long if you measure it.
I'd be willing to trade for a new bag of spin wings, or trade for a medium clicker plate.

Please help me out!!


----------



## Old Newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

My friend used plumber's putty to extend the length of his clicker plate. It works like a champ.


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Really?....but that's pretty soft and it never sets up....


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

DIV said:


> Really?....but that's pretty soft and it never sets up....


Maybe a different kind of putty? Epoxy putty is knead able but sets very hard, worth a shot. I just added a small metal rod to the clicker plate as a temporary fix until I shortened my arrows to suit a higher d/w.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

DIV - 

If you need on that far out, I think you'd be better off with the clicker that mounts under the sight bracket. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, I whipped this one at in a few mintues out of a black plastic cologne cap. Let's see how it will work...


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Nexus/GMX plate is a prefect fit and I think more or less all models use uniform size plate. I use Nexus plate on my Axis.


----------



## Old Newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry, meant to write epoxy. Kinda out of my timezone and words aren't coming that easy to me. The cologne cap/clicker plate looks great. Good luck.


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

zal said:


> Nexus/GMX plate is a prefect fit and I think more or less all models use uniform size plate. I use Nexus plate on my Axis.


Yeah, but did they make a LONG one? I'm talking 1-5/8" OR LONGER???


----------



## Old Newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

The one depicted on the bottom is what I have on my GMX. Sorry, it isn't in front of me now so I can't give you the measurements.

http://www.archeryacademy.com.au/in..._id/e279ce877098eda250fb1f03ba336375/offset/0


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

That black one looks like it might be long enough...
thanks for the heads up!


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

I have one for an Avalon that might fit. It looks the same but just doesn't have the indentation at the top. I think I have 2 of them.


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

My home one worked out OK...not bad for home made...


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

And the mess I left behind...


----------

